# Revhard Manifolds



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Hello Everyone- 

I just wanted to post some pictures of the new Revhard manifolds. They are flanged for either a Deltagate or Tial 35mm wategate. They are flanged to run a T3/T04E. They are Tubular Steel manifolds and are made out of the same material as the FMAX log style manifolds. 

Here are pics: 


































I carry these manifolds. They are $525.00 + $25.00 for shipping. 

If you have any questions, feel free to contact me @ [email protected]


----------

